# A New Hope Falcon Colors - A Handy Reference



## Daniel_B (Jun 28, 2016)

So I've been doing a ton of research on the Millennium Falcon 5ft filming miniature because I just received my Bandai 1/72 Falcon. Archive-X has made a BEAUTIFUL line of paints replicating the Floquil Model Colors used on the model in 1976. Those are absolutely the way to go if you have the means.

However, their paints are a bit pricey for some. Others like myself, just don't want to use enamels. To that end, I have heavily researched paint equivalents based on Archive-X's recommended colors of reproducing A New Hope's Falcon with Vallejo Model Air. I have listed the color conversions below. Now, I don't know which panels which colors go on everything. But the ones I do know, I have made a note next to them. Hope you find this info useful.

*Disclaimer: *These conversions are NOT exact to the 1975 Floquil colors. They are merely a close "ball park" approximation, but still better than just eyeballing a paint rack at a hobby shop. After weathering, you are going to change the hue/lightness anyway. Even if we all started with the 1975 colors, our Falcons would all look different anyway due to our own weathering techniques. If you want the absolutely EXACT color, you need the Archive-X paints. The Floquil colors from 1975 don't exist otherwise.

ANH Falcon Colors


VMA = Vallejo Model Air, VGA = Vallejo Game Air


Floquil Grime - VMA White Grey 71.119 (Slightly off White Tannish Panels?)

Floquil Reefer White - VMA White 71.001 (BASE COLOR)

Floquil Reefer Gray - VMA Cement Grey 71.045 (Majority of Dark Panels)

Floquil Concrete - VMA Concrete 71.131 (1 part) + VMA Aged White 71.132 (1 part)

Floquil Foundation - VGA 72.734 BoneWhite (needs to be lightened with white slightly)

Flowquil Reefer Yellow - VMA Gold Yellow 71.078 (Yellow Panels)

Floquil Boxcar Red - VMA Fire Red 71.084 (Red Panels)

Floquil Depot Buff - VMA Yellow Ochre 71.033 (3 parts) + VMA LIGHT BROWN 71.027 (2 parts) 

Floquil SP Lettering Grey - VMA Light Gull Gray 71.121 (note: base color of AT-AT studio model)

Floquil SP Lark L.T. Grey - VMA Gray Violet 71.128

Floquil SP Lark D.K. Grey - VMA Dark Sea Grey 71.048


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

Thanks Daniel_B - this is very helpful. I looked at the Archive-X paints but as I'm only planning on building the one Falcon (the 1/72 Bandai Perfect Grade - same as you) they seem way too expensive.


----------



## Daniel_B (Jun 28, 2016)

RossW said:


> Thanks Daniel_B - this is very helpful. I looked at the Archive-X paints but as I'm only planning on building the one Falcon (the 1/72 Bandai Perfect Grade - same as you) they seem way too expensive.


Archive-X paints are the best, there's no question of it. They WILL match the studio model. But to paint the Falcon, I needed to spend about $200 to get all the colors I need. After having already dropped $380 on the kit, which was already killing me, I couldn't justify another $200 on top of that. I also luckily already had about half of these Vallejo Model Air paints on hand already.


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

Yeah, another $200 USD is too much for me. But I will still have to convert your Vallejo colours to something else; I don't have any of those.


----------



## Daniel_B (Jun 28, 2016)

RossW said:


> Yeah, another $200 USD is too much for me. But I will still have to convert your Vallejo colours to something else; I don't have any of those.



This is what I used. The guy didn't just look at manufacture color swatches, which can be inaccurate. He sat down and painted his own color swatches from various manufacturers and then color matched those. It should be noted that Floquil changed their colors slightly over the 40 years from 1975, but for some hobbyists, the matches are close enough, especially after weathering alters them anyway.

https://www.testors.com/~/media/Dig...lic-painting-guide-post-Floquil-Portrait.ashx

However, for the hardcore, Archive-X will exactly match the studio models from 1977.


----------



## feek61 (Aug 26, 2006)

Nice reference!!

Just of of curiosity, how big is a 1/72 Falcon?


----------

